# Rules for posting to classifieds ?



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Are there any ?

I recently had three threads merged and never really got an explanation as to why ? Are there listed rules to follow on this board ? They had everything requested in the stickied threads so I'm not really sure what was up with that. 

Thanks !


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There is a sticky for that specific rule you're talking about
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41678
When I see someone with multiple threads I merge them and edit the title to accommodate the new thread...then PM the poster to tell them.

Sorry nobody gave you a heads up on this one


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

RR37 said:


> Are there any ?
> 
> I recently had three threads merged and never really got an explanation as to why ? Are there listed rules to follow on this board ? They had everything requested in the stickied threads so I'm not really sure what was up with that.
> 
> Thanks !


If there is no particular reason for there to be 3 threads instead of just 1 with all of the information, the mods will combine them.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

A good example is having 3 threads for equipment when it can easily be put into one thread. Then having all 3 bumped at once is when others get annoyed.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had put an ad for a pump a couple days ago and when I checked to see where it was, it was on the 3rd page...things move fast on the forums these days and the mods are just trying to accommodate everyone.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.

So that's the only rule then ? No multiple threads in the same section ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18646
that sums up what general rules there are. And of course, no thread crapping, respect the OP, If the poster wants no replies unless it's a PM they are allowed to do so, 24 hours before bumping


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I had put an ad for a pump a couple days ago and when I checked to see where it was, it was on the 3rd page...things move fast on the forums these days and the mods are just trying to accommodate everyone.


Why does it matter what page you are on ?

I can't see how having three threads clearly indicating what each item is and its location in the subject is any worse than having 1 thread without clarity in the title and bumping it every 1-2 days ? Not to mention people who carry out conversations in the class ads, poorly label them etc. Especially when they were being bumped every 7-14 days.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18646
> that sums up what general rules there are. And of course, no thread crapping, respect the OP, If the poster wants no replies unless it's a PM they are allowed to do so, 24 hours before bumping


Thanks, that was the only thread I initially found and followed until I had those threads merged. Perhaps it should be updated.

There's a lot of adds without location in the thread title. You may want to get on that, call this a complaint if you need one before taking action.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

RR37 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> So that's the only rule then ? No multiple threads in the same section ?


I wouldn't say that. I think multiple threads can be posted within reason. Bumps should be spread apart between them so that it is fair to others.

Just to add to the above there are times when things become available for sale after one thread has already been posted.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Jackson said:


> I wouldn't say that. I think multiple threads can be posted within reason. Bumps should be spread apart between them so that it is fair to others.
> 
> Just to add to the above there are times when things become available for sale after one thread has already been posted.


Thanks Jackson,

The three threads in question were created months apart IIRC, they were bumped in 7-14 day intervals. I don't understand how those actions create a situation that could deem unfair ?

Here's the merged thread for reference: Milwaukee - Sm801 PH/EC/TDS Meter & Solaris i5 LED fixture - Mississauga


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Also being unable to change the thread title makes it hard when you want to add things to your post instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm almost positive you, as the original poster, can change the title of the thread by going into advance edit...but if you have problems just contact a mod and we can do it for you.

As for multiple posts being on different days then being merged, I have done it once but that was due to the person having 5 threads and bumping all of them at once

A few weeks back I had volunteered to update the marketplace rules...I've been a bit busy with the BBQ but I will post new rules in the next few weeks or possibly after the BBQ.

Thanks for your patience guys and thanks for understanding.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I'm almost positive you, as the original poster, can change the title of the thread by going into advance edit...but if you have problems just contact a mod and we can do it for you.
> 
> As for multiple posts being on different days then being merged, I have done it once but that was due to the person having 5 threads and bumping all of them at once
> 
> ...


That still dosent answer the question, why can't people have multiple threads if they are only being bumped every 7-14 days and the items are being posted weeks and months apart ? All I have heard is that its perceived "unfair" ?

Why can't multiple threads get bumped at the same time ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The fact that the front page of the classifieds is a prime location is the reason people bump. Having multiple threads for multiple items that could easily be combined just helps out the others trying to sell something.

If you're bumping the every 7 days that is totally up to you. If you had 5 threads and bumped all of them at the same time, then you would be taking up most of the front page.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> The fact that the front page of the classifieds is a prime location is the reason people bump. Having multiple threads for multiple items that could easily be combined just helps out the others trying to sell something.
> 
> If you're bumping the every 7 days that is totally up to you. If you had 5 threads and bumped all of them at the same time, then you would be taking up most of the front page.


You can't be serious ! (Bumping has mainly to do with keeping a thread relevant, not remaining on the first page, lol)

I'd have a section of the front page for 15 minutes every 7-14 day and thats a problem ? Seems like the people who bump daily, or every other day are the problem with this strange desire to be on the front page. Not to mention the people who carry out conversation in the class adds. They would be the ones responsible for taking up valuable space on the coveted "FRONT PAGE!" Im surprised how short sighted this new admin logic is, disappointing at best. (Especially when they have multiple threads and bump them every few days)

Just to be clear, there is nothing wrong with bumping one classified thread Daily ? But there is an issue bumping multiple threads weekly or biweekly ?

You didn't comment on location in Topic.

Thanks Team !


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The reason this was implemented was due to people bumping frequently and others complained. People like you and myself who bump very infrequently aren't the problem.

Also, since you aren't a fan of the admin team...feel free to contact any of them and express you concern like every other person did with this problem. 

The frequent bumping is a problem and multiple sales threads are a problem. How would you deal with this situation, since it's flawed.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

If you'd like a suggestion or need assistance with the permissions I'm happy to help.

vBull has permissions for sub sections that make classified sections easy to deal with.

1) No user expect admins can post to an OP's add.

2) The OP can only post to a class thread every 7 days

That's two permission settings that could remedy the issues you are speaking about. There are also multiple plugins that can expand on the above permissions.

I have supported the admin team in the past, and typically do on these boards. I have nothing against them, in fact my disappointment stemming from the situation has more to do with the fact I do like them and think they (you) are generally a good group of admins. If I wasn't disappointed that means I wouldn't have expected a better approach from you guys. Meaning, with the exception of the way this individual issue has been handled this board is quite well managed.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya!

Sorry let me do some clarifying.

Right now the permissions are something I cannot touch. I did email the admin about two weeks ago and actually should send a follow up regarding the 2nd option you mentioned.

It will come at some point, but only Holocron can make those changes, all I can do is email him and ask.

The first issue, I could probably change that... maybe... But who doesn't want to see positive comments in a sales thread? (lots of people apparently...)

I just didnt want to make it a PM only forum.

As far as fixing the thread title issue, there is a stupid glitch in this software that will not let us allow users to change the thread title so that it shows up on the main page. I asked admin, he cannot fix it atm. I can email him again if you guys want.

I will say something, I never once thought that people would be so specific about the sales section. LOL

I am for sure trying my best to figure it out, and deal with RL. I would love help with the forum but I cannot even get to the permissions. I just added on two mods and they are doing their best. This is not my forum. Holocron started it way back when all things aquatic went down. I could have, but I didnt have the knowledge at the time or the cash. X) So holo was kind enough to give us all a place to carry on. 

Its grown so much it's crazy! I love this community 

I do apologize myself as I have been way too distracted by the new sponsors sections and trying to keep the POTMs with prizes. I will try to keep on the sales section as well.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

CID has spoken


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

RR37 said:


> You can't be serious ! (Bumping has mainly to do with keeping a thread relevant, not remaining on the first page, lol)
> 
> I'd have a section of the front page for 15 minutes every 7-14 day and thats a problem ? Seems like the people who bump daily, or every other day are the problem with this strange desire to be on the front page. Not to mention the people who carry out conversation in the class adds. They would be the ones responsible for taking up valuable space on the coveted "FRONT PAGE!" Im surprised how short sighted this new admin logic is, disappointing at best. (Especially when they have multiple threads and bump them every few days)
> 
> ...


Having 3+ threads is not an issue until they are all bummed at once/same day. Spreading out the bumps lol is the best way to avoid having them merged or having them pointed out to the MODs.

To me it's more about coming to the forum and having to go through 10+ ads before you get to actual topics when you click new posts. I could careless what page my ads on. I just don't like going to the second page of the new posts to see what new topics have been posted. 
This forum has become more about sale threads lately then actual fish/invert related topics.

That's why the buy/sell needs to be updated and have rules put in place to control the sudden influx of ads.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ciddian said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Sorry let me do some clarifying.
> 
> Right now the permissions are something I cannot touch. I did email the admin about two weeks ago and actually should send a follow up regarding the 2nd option you mentioned.


 Well that makes this tricky !



Ciddian said:


> The first issue, I could probably change that... maybe... But who doesn't want to see positive comments in a sales thread? (lots of people apparently...)


I agree, but apparently those who complain about there standing on that first page don't want to see other threads being bumped ahead of theirs or something. Still don't understand that mentality.



Ciddian said:


> I just didnt want to make it a PM only forum.


I know what you mean, but apparently it's a solution to what the other mods have suggested is a growing problem.



Ciddian said:


> I do apologize myself as I have been way too distracted by the new sponsors sections and trying to keep the POTMs with prizes. I will try to keep on the sales section as well.


Don't ! No apologies required, it's not easy growing a board, especially when it's something derived from passion for a large community.

About the merge - it takes more work to merge a thread than it does to delete previous posts and then fire me a pm and say, please don't bump multiple threads at the same time. I'd have at that point known about the multiple thread unofficial rule and have been informed that multiple threads are just fine so long as they are not all on page one. Interestingly enough as the mod who performed the merge mentioned, he's only had to do it once because all of the threads were bumped at the same time. I've always abided by the requests made in the sticky I was aware of that you authored, I an still surprised how this was dealt with.

Unless it had less to do with forum policy and more to do with a personal vendetta, power trip or friends placing bugs in other friends ears. Who knows 

Thanks again !


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Jackson said:


> To me it's more about coming to the forum and having to go through 10+ ads before you get to actual topics when you click new posts. I could careless what page my ads on. I just don't like going to the second page of the new posts to see what new topics have been posted.
> This forum has become more about sale threads lately then actual fish/invert related topics.
> 
> That's why the buy/sell needs to be updated and have rules put in place to control the sudden influx of ads.


I hate to use the plugin thing again BUT, there is also a plugin regarding "New Posts" and how certian sub-sections and sections can be omitted from a New Post query. Both globally, by user level or through CP and configuring the smart search menu.

I agree though, Classified Adds are being bumped far to frequently as people compete for poll position.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

it is not a personal thing at all. I really stress with all the mods that everyone be treated the same. We try very hard despite what some people feel/say.

I can't tell you how many times we do not agree in the staff room, all the stuff you guys do not see. So when a decision is made it looks like no other mods put any thought into it.

When actually we took the time to come to a compromise.

If one mod acts one way, or is more strict then the rest of the other mods it is not a personal attack. It's just their method of modding. I tend to look the other way a lot... maybe too much where other mods will nip the problem right away.

The thing is, I cannot micro manage all the mods. All I can do is trust them to follow the rules. (which are forever being hammered out lol)

I am nobodys boss here, but I have been here since this place came onto the internetz.  So we try.

I do need to update the sales rules. The location thing was too much of a demand and people just would not follow it. It became too much work. Providing a price things like that you think would be simple but it's not it seems. 

Whatever you see, just PM me or point it out. (PM is better sometimes cause then I remember to do it.)

I gotta take a little kid to the park now before I get mauled @[email protected] but I will be back.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

When I post an ad I always stress PM only don't not post questions in my sale thread. 
Members respect that and I've yet to see a question posted since I've started using that little template I wrote up. 

Positive comments in sale threads are and should be welcomed by others IMO. New users might not always know how to use the feedback system to check out your Itrader. 
The positive comments also helps for example if there's a new user trying to sell on here and doesn't have feedback yet but has dealt with others who know them on other forums and have had positive dealings with them. Members will see this and won't hesitate to deal with them. 
That's just how I feel about the topic.


----------

